# Life on a Submarine ?



## Navy_Blue (2 Jun 2007)

Well let me say hello to all the Submerniers among us.  

It seems I have been directed out of the surface fleet and into your arms.  I am getting my pressue test next week and I am expecting to pass it.  Was thinking anyone who has some time could post some info in here.  Lets here some good points for once.  Also does anyone know when the next basic sub course starts I am being told I will be bumped to the front of the line.  Any help would be great.

Blue


----------



## QAD (12 Nov 2008)

Hi, I'm currently doing my NWT training at CFNES and some people (already) asked me if I was interested in serving on a submarine.

I tried to gather info about life onboard, but it seems very hard to get a clear picture of it. From what some guys said, its like my worst nightmares... and some other make it sounds quite challenging (without that "no f***ing way" feelling).

So, I'm asking you all, how is it ? Just tell me about the life onboard.

That would be great.

Thanks  !


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (12 Nov 2008)

Why not go down to sub squadron when you are free sometime and talk to the submariners directly? That way you get info and not opinions.


----------



## drunknsubmrnr (12 Nov 2008)

I liked it. 

Surface life is like a low-end hostel with a few people you might want really want to hang out with. At least you get to bathe every day, the cooks usually give you a choice of 3 items, and you can always get away from people if you really want to. You even have laundry. You'll have a fair amount of pusser stuff though, and have your master hookie breathe down your neck etc.

Submarine life is like camping. With sociopaths. You might get to bathe (ie birdbath, not a pusser shower) once a week. You'll get a choice between 2 items at meals, and they'll either both be good, or they'll both be bad ("Omelette and Spaghetti"). You can't get away from ANYONE. And don't even think of laundry...there's no point anyway. Even if you did have laundry, it would smell just as diesel soaked as the dirty clothes. Professionally, you'll get FAR more responsibility than you'd ever get in the surface navy. And fair warning...you'll be expected to earn that responsibility. Expect a lot of sputifying.


----------



## Eye In The Sky (12 Nov 2008)

drunknsubmrnr said:
			
		

> Expect a lot of sputifying.



Ex-army, now Chairforce type here...what exactly is sputifying? (Google came up with a blank).


----------



## PMedMoe (12 Nov 2008)

SPUT - Surface Puke Under Training


----------



## Eye In The Sky (12 Nov 2008)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> SPUT - Surface Puke Under Training



 :rofl:

I love it!


----------



## drunknsubmrnr (12 Nov 2008)

Something like that..."Surface" is close enough. In the interst of respecting the surface people's here's feelings I won't repeat it. :rules:

There's a lot of technical learning that goes into everyone's training before they get their dolphins. Prospective submariners have to learn the HP air systems, electrical systems, hydraulic systems, where all the valves/switches are, how to operate them, what to do with them during emergencies, memorising SSO's etc.

As an NWT, there's a LOT of branch learning as well, especially for escape. No way is the TI going to let one of his own people away with the "standard" package.


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (12 Nov 2008)

Now before this degenerates into a surface subsurface battle lets get back on topic.

Milnet.Ca Staff


----------



## Sub_Guy (12 Nov 2008)

We had a guy on the Victoria who would shower everyday.  It took more work than what it was worth to shower on that thing, so it was baby wipes and gold bold for me.  Besides you will smell of the submarine no matter what you do, it takes a good two days to get that stink off.   Kind of reminds me of that Seinfeld episode with the stinky valet parking guy, once you enter that submarine even for 5 minutes, the smell just clings on to you.

It is an excellent go, but it takes a "special" kind of person to do it and enjoy it, as it was previously stated go down to the sub sqn and ask around.


----------



## medicineman (12 Nov 2008)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> SPUT - Surface Puke Under Training



Oh man, another nickname for me...even worse seeing as I'm army.

MM


----------



## Navy_Blue (12 Nov 2008)

Well I'm a year plus from the point I started training.  I still have a lot to do.  The people for the most part are good.  Being a Skimmer first I can say the people at the top running the show are more Skimmer than they would admit.  the NCM's and Chiefs and PO's are proud and know there trade.  You will never feel more involved in what you do in the Navy.  Its hard dirty work but you feel good along side in the Hilton Carib having a cold one with everyone.  

Good luck if you choose this path.


----------



## aussiechangover (13 Nov 2008)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> SPUT - Surface Puke Under Training




we used to call em SMUT`s `- submariners under training or rags because they were only useful for cleaning stations.


----------



## drunknsubmrnr (13 Nov 2008)

medicineman said:
			
		

> Oh man, another nickname for me...even worse seeing as I'm army.
> 
> MM



Nobody's going to mess with a tiffie. It might be their sphincter you're trying to save at some point.


----------



## medicineman (14 Nov 2008)

drunknsubmrnr said:
			
		

> Nobody's going to mess with a tiffie. It might be their sphincter you're trying to save at some point.



Or worse  >...

I showed my face around the shore lines the other day - they seemed appreciative of me just being attach posted there and I haven't even finished my screening yet, much less BSQ, since they haven't had anyone there in awhile.  Mind you, the boat's been in the ditch for extended fix ups, so they aren't all that operational.  Yet.

MM


----------



## drunknsubmrnr (14 Nov 2008)

Just wait until you start to plane. At least you're Army...you should have some upper body strength already.


----------



## thunderchild (14 Nov 2008)

I have no navy experience so I'll ask a question and if it's dumb let me know, why can we not build our own subs based on the Victoria class while we have the time to do it?


----------



## The Bread Guy (14 Nov 2008)

thunderchild said:
			
		

> I have no navy experience so I'll ask a question and if it's dumb let me know, why can we not build our own subs based on the Victoria class while we have the time to do it?



And this has what, exactly, to do with a question seeking background info on serving on a sub, and dates for a course?


----------



## drunknsubmrnr (14 Nov 2008)

Well...you're not covered like the Doc. Nobody's going to mess with his head. You on the other hand, are a different story. Unless you're a cook.

You can expect to work VERY VERY hard until you're qualified. After that, it's not too bad. People may occasionally play mind games with you before and after you're qualified. Don't worry about it, they're just kidding around. There's no serious hazing beyond the old "paint the binos eyecups" level.

Just qualify as hard as you can and as fast as you can, and you won't have any serious problems.


----------



## medicineman (14 Nov 2008)

drunknsubmrnr said:
			
		

> Just wait until you start to plane. At least you're Army...you should have some upper body strength already.



At least I get a workout while I work...


----------



## QAD (15 Nov 2008)

Thats weird... I started this topic a few days ago... But now it says that the topic was started in 2007 by someone else  ????? Strange.

Anyway, thanks for the info guys, if anyone wants to add anything, go ahead !  

Thanks again !


----------



## Nfld Sapper (15 Nov 2008)

Topic got mergered


----------



## Navy_Blue (17 Nov 2008)

Funny because now it looks like I ansewred my own thread.  ;D


----------



## andpro (17 Nov 2008)

I saw that the very first question mentions a pressure test. What exactly does the pressure test entail? I am interested in going sub-surface (a few years down the road from here ), but I have difficulty taking pressure in my ears. I had a lot of opperations when I was younger.


----------



## drunknsubmrnr (17 Nov 2008)

It's the same test the divers take. They take you "down" to a certain depth (pressure) and back up. The idea is to make sure that you can equalise pressure differences.

It doesn't really mean a whole lot...when a wave washes over the snort mast, or if you're doing "tactical" snorting, or if the Sea Things/Canadian Aviator's ilk are about, or if the Docinexperienced planesmen are on the OMC, you'll do a lot of "manual" pressure equalisation....or you'll bleed from your ears. Either way, no big deal.


----------

